# Sanfrancisco Nob Hill Inn Feb14-21 1BR $700



## cruisin (Jan 14, 2014)

pm if interested


----------



## dlca1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi There,

Saw your posting. Can you tell me more about the size of the unit?

Any possibility of splitting up the week?  I just need 2/14, but could spend a few nights.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## cruisin (Jan 20, 2014)

Just the week, sorry


----------



## cruisin (Jan 27, 2014)

still available


----------



## vacationdoc (Jan 28, 2014)

The huge Chinese New Year parade is Saturday Feb 15. Wish I could use this.


----------

